# [Heisec] Gozi-Trojaner: Anklage gegen drei Europäer in den USA



## Newsfeed (24 Januar 2013)

In den USA ist Anklage gegen drei mutmaßliche Hintermänner des Gozi-Trojaners erhoben worden. Ausführlich erläutert das US-Justizministerium, wie sie bei ihren virtuellen Banküberfällen vorgegangen sein sollen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2013)

Sorry. Was ich da schrubte, stimmte nicht ganz.
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Fort-Lauderdale/serverclub-inc/67591472.aspx
Der andere hieß nicht Niki... sondern Niko...
Der Zusammenhang serverclub <---> Trojaner (--> hier) passt aber (s.a. hier)

Genauer sagen könnte ich das erst nach Studium der US-Unterlagen (sind die beiden Namensvettern gleich alt?). Mach ich vielleicht am WE.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2013)

Interessant ist aber das da:
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/01/mastermind-behind-gozi-charged/



> In one of the conversations, K. allegedly described having worked diligently to get his girlfriend a job posing in the Russian version of _Playboy_. He also discussed plans to travel to Thailand and described the make and model of car he was driving as well as his whereabouts at various other times, helping authorities to track him. He also provided his email address to an associate — [email protected]*youdo.ru*. This led authorities *to a Youdo social networking account, where Kxxx had posted photos of himself and his friends.* Kxxxx also provided an associate with details of one of his bank accounts so the associate could wire him money.


 
Interessant ist das, weil... der CEO der US-Firma YOUDO Inc. genauso heisst wie der Angeklagte...
http://www.corporationwiki.com/Florida/Fort-Lauderdale/youdo-inc/66678395.aspx

Also stimmt's im wesentlichen, was ich mir da wieder zusammengestöpselt habe... Leider stehen die Gerichtsdokumente offenbar noch nicht im US-System 
Das Profil des Herrn N.K ist noch abrufbar und man findet es über die in meinen beiden Postings genannten US-Firmen. Geboren 1987 - passt auch. Interessant ist auch das Linkedin-Profil, insbesondere die Veränderungen des Profils...
Möglicherweise wäre es auch spannend, sich die aktuell im Zusammenhang mit Serverclub auftretenden Malwarezwischenfälle näher anzusehen.
http://support.clean-mx.de/clean-mx/[email protected]&sort=first desc&response=alive

Aber es liest ja keiner. Oder doch?


----------

